# Best rod reel set up for speckled trout?



## matthewmagness

Hey need some help on getting the right set up.I like the PENN battle for the reel.I have been looking at St.Croix for the rod.So what is the best for trout and reds.


----------



## CBqakNflats

It sounds like you're on the right track to me.You can't go wrong with any Penn for salt fishing.As far as the rod,get what your budget will allow.If you can justify the expense,go for it.If St Croix is your personal preference I promise you will catch fish with it.That said,there are a vast array of rods that will work...Good luck in your search!!


----------



## sea trout

I like your reel choice!!!!

If you fish cast and retrieve style, like I do mostly, think of strong and light when your shoppin.


----------



## matthewmagness

This will be my first high dollar rod all I own now are ugly stiks and berkeley rods.I'm not set on anything yet but looking.Still have gift cards from Christmas to use I am going to buy a ugly stik inshore also and put a 2500 Shimano Syncopate on it.


----------



## Fourfingers

Never fished with a penn reel. I have taken a shimano sahara and sedonas down for the past 5 years with a 7" castaway medium fast pole. Throw corks with it,topwater, and 1/4 jigs it does it all with know probly. We wade in the bay 6 days in row while down there. We try not to dunk them but it happens some thines but wash them out good and oil ever so often. No bad bearings yet. Handles big fish well. Got probly 160. In each pole set up.


----------



## jkaviation

*you will love the BATTLE*

I have 4 Penn Battle 4000 series matched up on 7' Johhny Morris carbon light med action rods, perfectly balance and stout enough for those hard charging reds and awesome sensitivity for trout.

PM me and I will tell you where there is a whole stock pile of BRAND NEW BATTLES for $60....... retail 99, no joke thats why I have 4.

BUT SHHHHHH.......







matthewmagness said:


> Hey need some help on getting the right set up.I like the PENN battle for the reel.I have been looking at St.Croix for the rod.So what is the best for trout and reds.


----------



## marlin

Look at the Shimano Teramars. A decent rod that want break the bank.


----------



## fairweather

I fished a Penn Spinfisher V on a St. Croix all last season, and it's a good rig. I have three of these reels on various rods. Two performed perfectly. One started to act like it had square bearings toward the end of the season. Penn replaced it under warranty with no hassle at all. I'm assuming that one reel was a fluke in manufacturing as the others were great.


----------



## bhdawgs

you can spend as much or as little as you want on a setup.  For medium $$ the Penn Battles are fine...check out the shimano saharas, saros 3000 size,... for rods you cant go wrong with a Star Stellar Lite, any of the Shimano lines with a lifetime warranty, or St Croix Tidemasters.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Take a look at the Bass Pro Inshore Extreme series.


----------



## matthewmagness

I went to BPS today and looked a while.Looked at the battle rod reel combo just over the cost of a reel alone by 20$ with a graphite rod.I could get a better rod later get 2 rod reel combos for the price of 1 reel and 1 high end rod.Has anyone used the combo and like it?


----------



## sea trout

matthewmagness said:


> I went to BPS today and looked a while.Looked at the battle rod reel combo just over the cost of a reel alone by 20$ with a graphite rod.I could get a better rod later get 2 rod reel combos for the price of 1 reel and 1 high end rod.Has anyone used the combo and like it?



I've picked those up at da bass pro shops and the combo rod was too heavy and to big in diameter and too bulky for me. But that's just me personally, everyone differs. A strong light rod with finesse doesn't have to break the bank.
Dustinpate above mentions bass pro brand, inshore angler extreme, I have a couple of them and they're nice for all day. I did get hung on some oysters and broke one though. But I think it's because I'm so strong and mad at the same time.


----------



## bowandgun

I like the Ugly Stick Inshore rods with any kind of Shimano reel.


----------



## grouper throat

x2 on ugly stick inshore and shimano (or quantum reels).


----------



## matthewmagness

Check out this review on the battle. http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2013/06/penn-battle-spinning-reel-review.html 
Don't know if I want one now may go with shimano .


----------



## thatbassboy

I have a variety of setups that I use. I have shimano saharas, penn battles, and penn fierce reels. I also have a quantum catalyst pts baitcaster. I have them all on some type of medium action 7' rod. I have castaway, penn, uglystick, offshore angler, and recently I have started building my own rods. I like every setup that I have. Each seems to have its own "specialty". My FAVORITE setup is my shimano sahara 3000 that I put on a 7' medium power, fast action MHX inshore blank that I built. Now that I have used this setup, I will not hardly touch Penns. The weight difference was incredible. The shimano has a lighweight, graphite frame and the rod blank is also very light. This all makes for a very comfortable and very sensitive combo. The graphite reel frame is strong enough to handle pretty much anything you find inshore. With that said, I think the penn battle is still a good choice. It is heavier being an all metal frame, but that also means it is stronger. The finish is coming off mine and it looks pretty bad but the reel functions well. A friend borrowed it and it got a little beat up so I think that is why the finish is not holding up. My fierce reels have held up perfectly and they have the same/or similar finish. You can't go wrong with the st croix rod either. My MHX rods are comparable to some of the st croix rods and I love them. I have one of my 3000 Penn Fierce reels on another MHX rod I built and I like it too. I think you are on the right track to a very good setup.


----------



## bhdawgs

matthewmagness said:


> Check out this review on the battle. http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2013/06/penn-battle-spinning-reel-review.html
> Don't know if I want one now may go with shimano .



Shimanos are hard to beat...smoothest reels that I own.  I have a symetre, saros, and stradic.  All are top notch...you wont be dissapointed if you get one


----------



## pottydoc

Shimano Sahara or higher on a 7'St Croix or a Falcon


----------



## 1jeds

I had trouble with a Penn battle, had to ship it back after having it for 6 months. The replacement I haven't had problems with, but I'd say my Shimano Sahara for a cheaper price hasn't failed me yet. Its pulled in some pretty big reds without a sweat. Also have a sedona with no problems.

And you can't go wrong with a st. Croix rod, I love mine.


----------



## SnookySnacks

Quantum cabo and a crowder e series lite or st croix tidemaster rod..... The fish don't care much though. It's hard to spend the money they want for an American spinning reel, but at least with shimano or quantum you are supporting one of our allies instead of china (where the majority of penn reels are made)


----------



## Capt Hoop

Go with the shimano products all the way. I charter inshore and offshore out of Venice, La. and after 10 years have all Shimano reels for inshore, both conventional and spinning, and Shimano and Falcon HD series rods. On the offshore side I still have some older Penn conventional reels but all of my spinners and most of my conventional are now Shimano. Actually swapped out my new Penn spinning reels for Shimano.


----------



## flatsmaster

Shimano reels are hard to beat in salt though anything in salt needs to be looked after ... for a rod it really depends if ur gonna throw light plastics or just pitch out some live bait ... but since u specified trout i would get a rod that stays loaded to keep pressure on the speck ... good luck with purchase


----------



## spearjunky

do some research on that reel dawia ss r good


----------



## Headsortails

There is little need for a expensive outfit for speckled trout. I fish Shimano Sahara 2500 reels witb15lbt. Power Pro on Allstar Classic 7' M rods. I  actually like 10lbt. Mono better but the braid lets me handle the occasional big fish. 20 Lbt. Flouro leader rounds out the outfit.


----------



## trubluau

Shimano Stradic 3000 with 7' rod  I can't remember the rod type right now. It is a Shimano just can't remember the name. I have 3 of these set ups. I also have 3 Stradic 4000's on 6'6" bionic rods that work really nice. I will only fish with Stadics. They cost a little more up front but they last for years and years.


----------



## southgabowhunter

Shimano stradic 3000 with a blair wiggins 7' 6" inshore spinning rod is my personal favorite!


----------



## matthewmagness

I ordered a tidemaster TIS70MM and a Peen conflict 4000.


----------



## 1982ace

Tfo rods


----------

